# Larger Dials For 6" Lathe



## jkcrum (Feb 9, 2016)

Has anyone had any experience with these larger dials for the 6" lathe from Tallgrass Tools?
http://tallgrasstools.com/products/craftsman-six-inch-lathe-dials-5021
Contemplating building something similar but not sure I can get the lettering nice and clean. Would like to hear thoughts on other dial options as well for larger than the OEM dials. Whether aluminum or steel, homebuilt or purchased.


----------



## Dranreb (Feb 9, 2016)

If you'r thinking of making you own check out this thread,

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/19920-Little-Atlas-618-with-a-BIG-cross-feed-dial

No good for your lathe but heres it may be worth looking at the way I made mine too,

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/yet-another-large-direct-reading-cross-slide-dial.19715/

Bernard


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 9, 2016)

I also made new dials for my 10" Atlas, towards the end of this topic I described how I made mine. Obviously size will be different for the 6".


http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/replacement-compound-slide-for-atlas-10.708/


----------



## jkcrum (Feb 9, 2016)

Ah, brilliant! Both yours and David's. New to this forum and have not searched all the threads yet. Looks like a broaching set and a 1/16" keyseat cutter are in my future as I've not worked with either before. I like your top slide broach with QCTP for scribing the index marks, cutting gears, etc.  The last time I did index marks they were on a flat chunk of steel and I used a standard single edge engraving bit on the mill.


----------



## jkcrum (Feb 9, 2016)

Pdentrem, just read your post on your dial. Nicely done. Thanks for the tip. I have a rotary table with indexing attachment I'll likely use for creating my 100 graduations. But printing an indexing template from AutoCAD and attaching to headstock looks almost simpler than counting index holes.


----------



## David S (Feb 10, 2016)

JK to answer your original question, I haven't used those dials, but I think they would be limited if they don't have zero set feature.

David


----------

